

Review: Coders at Work - fogus
http://jfm3-repl.blogspot.com/2009/08/review-coders-at-work.html

======
aerique
I really like the people he has chosen to interview and I can't wait to get my
hands on the book.

And using print statements for debugging! Glad to hear I'm in good company :-)

